

Show HN: Groupcommute.com - Office Carpooling made Easy - WestCoastJustin

This is my first attempt at a web app to service people that I don't know. This all start a couple years ago when I really wanted to organize carpools at my office but the software either was open to the public or cost lots of money to host for yourself.<p>After watching office hours with PG yesterday, I just thought, what is holding me back from telling people about this.. It is not as polished as I would like but it is an incremental job now.<p>Group Commute is a free service that allows office workers, those Mon-Fri nine-to-fivers, to easily create and organize carpools. The groups are invitation only, so you will be riding with people you know.<p>It works like this:<p>- Sign-up via the "Create Group" link below.
- Enter your details and the destination details (i.e. the office).
- We will send you a private link to invite your co-workers.
- Your co-workers can join the site too, and we will match people based on their routes to the office.<p>Please let me know what you think.
======
WestCoastJustin
<http://groupcommute.com/>

~~~
AppSec
I like the concept, but there needs to be some validation check (I clicked on
Preview Map without entering any details and got a "NOT FOUND" message in a
popup -- using chrome).

I didn't want to register, just wanted to see what you were doing, but how are
you creating the URL to pass around? Are you having an "owner" of the group?
How do you plan on doing a search?

I'd be interested in helping out (evanos at yahoo).

Good luck!

~~~
WestCoastJustin
Thx, I'll fix that. You can fill out the form and click preview without saving
anything. This just shows you the route we think you take to the office.

The person who creates the group is the admin. Once you (the admin) create the
group you will get a link via e-mail that you can send around the office, so
that you co-workers can join. I should really make that clear to people. It is
funny how I developed the app but need outside eyes to tell me things like
this.. I'll get both those things fixed.

